# My furkids



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

I thought I'd share pictures of the other furkids in my life 

This is my boy, Toad. I've had him since I was 14, and he was only 6 or 7 weeks old. He's 7 years now, and 75+ lbs. I'm devastated at even the thought of losing him.










...and here's Nala Kitty. I inherited her when I moved in, because my aunt wasn't able to take her when they moved; I only promised to feed her, but she has wriggled her furry little self right into my heart. One of the sweetest kitties I've ever met.










Then there's Howie. I was hoping that I'd be way better at taking care of fish than I am at taking care of plants - no matter how hard I try, my plants always die  But, I had an aquarium on my kitchen counter from my aunt, so I thought, I'll get a betta fish. Those are pretty.

Yeah, pretty finicky  I've had him since Friday - I fed him Friday night, and he gobbled up the food like he'd been starved. I've tried everyday since then to feed him and he won't eat anything! He even goes so far as to suck the pellets in and get my hopes up, and then he spits them back out. Essentially, he hasn't eaten in almost a week; I read that this is normal, but I'm still concerned about him. He's still swimming around and seems alert (for a fish...)










There's also a small, furry intruder living under my stove, whom I affectionately refer to as Mr. MouseMouse. He's been leaving a mouse trail in my kitchen since I moved here, 6 months ago. I never leave any food out and I disinfect my counters constantly (for obvious reasons), so I don't know what he's smelling that is so tempting. I was planning on catching him and letting him go outside, since the weather is warmer now (I didn't want to do it all winter, because I was afraid he'd freeze); when I went to the farm store to find a trap to catch him in, the lady behind the counter laughed at me and directed me to several racks full of horrible torture devices and poisons, including, but not limited to, "the tin cat" and some kind of electric chamber. I almost died. >.<


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm not too comfortable around dogs but I have some "pet" cats. One of which loves to do nothing more than to get his human slaves in line.


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

LOL "pet" cats! Love it!


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

Your dog and cat are adorable. Your dog kind of reminds me of my Nioh. Except she doesn't have the cool "freckling" on her legs, and has more colour. <3
I hope the fishy does okay. I love Betta fish. We had one for 5 years. One day he jumped out his cup. Committed fishy suicide.  Since then I never owned another. He's a crown / king, right?
Mr. MouseMouse is a little rude. Leaving a clean kitchen all dirty. Too bad we just couldn't ask for them to move out. 
I know how it feels with the intruders. We have rats around my house, and our cats catch them left and right. Unfortunately for the rats.. the cats are professional mousers. Thank goodness they're only in the basement. <3 It makes me feel bad but wild rats aren't exactly something I want in the house since I'm an asthmatic; on a good note, though, my mom rescued one from the garbage can this morning.
Btw, welcome to the forum.


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you, PitterPatter! Oddly enough, Toad's freckles will sometimes disappear and his legs and belly will be all white... and other times, he has so many freckles, his whole coat is basically gray! I've never been able to figure how this happens. Leopards can't change their spots, but apparently Toads can  I don't remember exactly what they called Howie, I just picked him because he was blue and red =} ha ha. And yes, Mr. MouseMouse is incredibly rude, and I don't know what to do about him. I bought something that was supposed to repel him, but it doesn't seem to be working. I have been tempted to let Nala in to eat him, but then I always feel bad about it :/


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

I think at some point we shouldn't feel bad; or we can, but it really shouldn't be such a big deal. I love animals but wild mice can be pests and cause us harm.


----------



## Ruma (Mar 20, 2012)

I love your dog and your kitty! My Uncle had a Jack Russel named Toad  Do you know what kind of breed/mix your guy is? It looks like he might have some St. Bernard in him. He's adorable.


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Ruma said:


> I love your dog and your kitty! My Uncle had a Jack Russel named Toad  Do you know what kind of breed/mix your guy is? It looks like he might have some St. Bernard in him. He's adorable.


Thank you =D I have no clue what he is, and I've asked the vet but he didn't know either lol. His best guess was Border Collie mix, but it's funny that you say Saint, because my mother thought he looked like one, too. When he was little, she called him Beethoven, after the Saint Bernard. Somehow, Beethoven got shortened to Toad lol.


----------

